# NIC not working



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to ge an HP NC510C to run. I know that I have to use the mxge driver.
But after booting FreeBSD (8.1) the NIC doesn't show up in mxge and pciconf -l.
It's build into an HP DL360G4 and I'm able to see teh NIC in the System settings to choose
an interrupt.

Under Linux I had to boot the kernel with pcie_aspm=off to use the NIC. Is there somthing similiar in FreeBSD?

tia,
Roy


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life since July 2012. Why are you installing an old and unsupported version?


----------



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 8.1 is End-of-Life since July 2012. Why are you installing an old and unsupported version?



I would like to install pfSense 2.0 STABLE on this box and it's based on 8.1


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2012)

Try 8.3 or 9.0. Nobody is going to fix an unsupported version.

For completeness sake:
[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try 8.3 or 9.0. Nobody is going to fix an unsupported version.



I did this also with the same result. :\


```
FreeBSD pfSense.localdomain 8.3-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p4 #0: Wed Sep 19 09:56:33 EDT 2012     root@snapshots-8_3-amd64.builders.pfsense.org:/usr/obj./usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys/pfSense_SMP.8  amd64
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2012)

FasterThanLite said:
			
		

> I would like to install pfSense 2.0 STABLE on this box and it's based on 8.1



What did the pfSense people say about supporting that card?


----------



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What did the pfSense people say about supporting that card?



The FreeBSD HCL says: supported (pfSense is based on FreeBSD)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, pfSense is based on FreeBSD.  But it is not identical to FreeBSD, which is why the first people to ask are the ones who did the customizing.


----------



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

I tried also a plain FreeBSD 8.1 and 8.3 installation with the same result. That's the reason why I ask in this forum.


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you see it listed here?

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.3R/hardware.html

If not you're out of luck.


----------



## FasterThanLite (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, I see it. As I mentioned in my initial post. It's an Myricom 10GBase-CX4 (10G-PCIE-8AL-C) and I have to use the mxge driver.


----------

